

Picasa 3 Terms of Service has same problem as Chrome - mhb
http://picasa-terms.weebly.com/index.html

======
mhb
I guess they have a little more work to do after propagating the Chrome
changes through the 40+ languages.

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/update-to-google-
chro...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/update-to-google-chromes-
terms-of.html)

